# Problem with AR5BXB72



## hunter_lv (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!
I have googled similar problems, but could not find anything that can help me resolve my problem.
I am trying to setup FreeBSD 10 + xorg on my Laptop Lenovo Thinkpad Z61t. Everything is fine except my wireless adapter Atheros AR5BXB72.
System can handle it, I could even scan network around. But when I try to connect with wpa_supplicant (tried in console and with wifimgr in X) status "no carrier" in ifconfig stays unchanged. wpa_supplicant says that it can't associate with specified network (does not matter if it is WPA-protected or unencrypted).
The same network adapter works fine in other OS (Win XP, for example) in 802.11n mode. I remember, few years ago I was testing FreeBSD 7.x on this laptop, there was no problem with driver, as I understand this is because 802.11n protocol was not supported by 7.x versions.

Could someone help me to debug correctly this issue or may be there are people who faced the same problem and solved it?

Kernel is GENERIC (all needed drivers, such as "device ath" and options "ATH_ENABLE_11N")


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 19, 2014)

Please show the settings you have tried.


----------



## hunter_lv (Apr 20, 2014)

Despite of autoconfig in X, I tried to make connection manually.
First of all, information of my hardware:

```
ath0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x0033168c chip=0x0024168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5418 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008E 802.11(a)bgn] (PCI-Express)'
    class      = network
```
Trying to connect to TP-Link router (AP-mode, 802.11n/40MHz, WPA2-PSK), but, I think it does not matter, because the same result was in another network with no encryption and Ubiquity as AP.
information about interfaces (at this step, system was configured by GUI):

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:19:7e:51:d4:85
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng
        status: associated
...
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:19:7e:51:d4:85
        inet6 fe80::219:7eff:fe51:d485%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid <<MY_SSID>> channel 8 (2447 MHz 11g ht/20)
        regdomain 98 indoor ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF txpower 20 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
        ampdulimit 8k ampdudensity 8 shortgi wme burst roaming MANUAL
```
Here is my rc.conf:

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
Manual configuration:

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig wlan0 destroy
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig wlan1 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode station
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig wlan1
wlan1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:19:7e:51:d4:85
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 8 (2447 MHz 11g ht/20)
        regdomain 98 indoor ecm authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 20 bmiss 7
        scanvalid 60 protmode CTS ampdulimit 8k ampdudensity 8 shortgi wme
        burst bintval 0
```
Scanning is complete without errors:

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig wlan1 list scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
<<NEIGHBOR>>           f8:d1:11:##:##:##    1   54M -75:-96  100 EPS  RSN WPA WME ATH WPS
<<NEIGHBOR>>         64:70:02:##:##:##  2   54M -73:-96  100 EPS  RSN HTCAP WME ATH WPS
<<MY_SSID>>  64:70:02:##:##:##  8   54M -52:-96  100 EPS  RSN HTCAP WME ATH
<<NEIGHBOR>>         4c:60:de:##:##:##    8   54M -63:-96  100 EP   HTCAP WPS WME
<<NEIGHBOR>>  90:f6:52:##:##:##    9   54M -75:-96  100 EPS  RSN WME HTCAP ATH WPS
```
Connecting to my SSID:

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# ifconfig wlan1 ssid <<MY_SSID>> channel 8

[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
network={
 ssid="<<MY_SSID>>"
 scan_ssid=1
 psk="<<MY_PSK>>"
}
```
Starting wpa_supplicant():

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# wpa_supplicant -i wlan1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
wlan1: Trying to associate with 64:70:02:##:##:## (SSID='<<MY_SSID>>' freq=2447 MHz)
wlan1: Authentication with 64:70:02:##:##:## timed out.
wlan1: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=64:70:02:##:##:## reason=3 locally_generated=1
wlan1: Trying to associate with 64:70:02:##:##:## (SSID='<<MY_SSID>>' freq=2447 MHz)
wlan1: Authentication with 64:70:02:##:##:## timed out.
wlan1: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=64:70:02:##:##:## reason=3 locally_generated=1
ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=20, val=0, arg_len=7]: Can't assign requested address
wlan1: Trying to associate with 64:70:02:##:##:## (SSID='<<MY_SSID>>' freq=2447 MHz)
^C
```
I don't know if my actions are correct, but I tried also this:

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# wpa_passphrase <<MY_SSID>> <<MY_PSK>>
network={
        ssid="<<MY_SSID>>"
        #psk="<<MY_PSK>>"
        psk=<<MY_PSK_HASH>>
}
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# wpa_passphrase <<MY_SSID>> <<MY_PSK>> > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.test
```
Still no difference:

```
[user@Z61t] /usr/home/user# wpa_supplicant -i wlan1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.test
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
wlan1: Trying to associate with 64:70:02:##:##:## (SSID='<<MY_SSID>>' freq=2447 MHz)
wlan1: Authentication with 64:70:02:##:##:## timed out.
wlan1: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=64:70:02:##:##:## reason=3 locally_generated=1
wlan1: Trying to associate with 64:70:02:##:##:## (SSID='<<MY_SSID>>' freq=2447 MHz)
```
Interface status while wpa_supplicant() is running:

```
[user@Z61t] ~% ifconfig wlan1
wlan1: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:19:7e:51:d4:85
        inet6 fe80::219:7eff:fe51:d485%wlan1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid <<MY_SSID>> channel 8 (2447 MHz 11g ht/20)
        regdomain 98 indoor ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF txpower 20 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
        ampdulimit 8k ampdudensity 8 shortgi wme burst roaming MANUAL
```
Waiting your advices... What additional information could I gather to provide you?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

```
wlan1: Authentication with 64:70:02:##:##:## timed out.
```

Is the PSK correct?  What does "MY_PSK_HASH" mean?  The value should be the literal PSK in quotes.


----------



## hunter_lv (Apr 21, 2014)

I tried different combinations. PSK is correct of course. Also the problem persist in the open-access network.


----------



## hunter_lv (Apr 25, 2014)

Any ideas? Does someone has similar issues?


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you see any odd messages in `dmesg` related to your wireless card?

I have an Atheros AR9280 card which worked flawlessly under FreeBSD 9, but has given my trouble under FreeBSD 10. When my laptop boots up I see lots of console messages like "ath0: ath_reset: concurrent reset! Danger!" and my wlan0 wireless interface would never connect to my router. My research into this mentioned something about multiple wpa_supplicants running being the problem, even though on my system I only ever saw one running.

My work around is to kill `wpa_supplicant`, and then to restart it with `wpa_supplicant -s -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D bsd`. After that, my wireless interface successfully connects itself to my router.


----------

